# Kennedy Car Crash Cover -UP???? You Decide



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

KENNEDY CAR CRASH COVER-UP?
Thu May 04 2006 17:12:05 ET

Police labor union officials asked acting Chief Christopher McGaffin this afternoon to allow a Capitol Police officer to complete his investigation into an early-morning car crash involving Rep. Patrick Kennedy (D-R.I.), son of Sen. Ted Kennedy.

ROLL CALL reports: According to a letter sent by Officer Greg Baird, acting chairman of the USCP FOP, the wreck took place at approximately 2:45 a.m. Thursday when Kennedy's car, operating with its running lights turned off, narrowly missed colliding with a Capitol Police cruiser and smashed into a security barricade at First and C streets Southeast.

"The driver exited the vehicle and he was observed to be staggering," Baird's letter states. Officers approached the driver, who "declared to them he was a Congressman and was late to a vote. The House had adjourned nearly three hours before this incident. It was Congressman Patrick J. Kennedy from Rhode Island."

Baird wrote that Capitol Police Patrol Division units, who are trained in driving under the influence cases, were not allowed to perform basic field sobriety tests on the Congressman. Instead, two sergeants, who also responded to the accident, proceeded to confer with the Capitol Police watch commander on duty and then "ordered all of the Patrol Division Units to leave the scene and that they were taking over."

A source tells the DRUDGE REPORT: It was apparent that the driver was intoxicated (stumbling) and claimed he was in a hurry to make a vote. When it became apparent who it was instead of processing a normal DWI the watch commander had the Patrol units clear the scene and allowed the other building officials drive the member home.

This morning's incident comes just over two weeks after Kennedy was involved in a car accident in Rhode Island.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I heard that on the news tonight. I'll bet the cop that drove him home will all of a sudden be rich. It's hard to believe that the Kennedy's have any respect.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> I heard that on the news tonight. I'll bet the cop that drove him home will all of a sudden be rich. It's hard to believe that the Kennedy's have any respect.


Never seen a Kennedy do jail time yet for doing even a lot worse things. uke: Makes you wander about our leagle system doesn't it? :eyeroll:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Wasn't the capitol hill police the same ones who investigated the suicide of Vince Foster?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

T3 aka MT,
Your favorite source CNN? LOL


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

No ... this couldn't be, could it? There is no police officer or police organization anywhere in this country that would ever cover-up for a Kennedy, is there? Naw. It just couldn't be!

Well ... there are some police labor union officials in DC who are a bit upset over an incident involving Rhode Island Democrat Congressman Patrick Kennedy. Reports are that Kennedy's car was running at 2:45 a.m. on Thursday without lights. It narrowly missed hitting a Capitol Hill Police cruiser, then crashed into a barricade protecting the Capitol building. The driver, Patrick Kennedy, exits the vehicle and appears to be stumbling.

OK .. now what does any police department in the country do at this point? You have a car driving erratically without its lights on at almost 3:00 in the morning. The car almost hits a police car and then crashes. The driver gets out and starts staggering around. He says he is a congressman and he is trying to get to a vote! Problem is, the congress adjourned three hours earlier. Now, if this driver is you then you can get ready for your field sobriety test   . Time to blow into the little tube! Ohhhh .... but not Patrick Kennedy! He's Ted Kennedy's son! According to one of the Capitol Hill police officers on the scene superior officers did not permit them to perform a field sobriety test :******: . Patrick Kennedy was put into a supervisor's car and driven home. :eyeroll:

Yesterday Kennedy was claiming that he was disoriented because of some prescription drugs. Well .. that may be true --- but somehow we rather doubt it. It's easy to make that "prescription drugs" claim after you've had a chance to sober up. Now he says he'll cooperate fully in an investigation. Fine. Let's start with an explanation of how he thought there was a vote in the House at three in the morning.

Could Capitol Hill Police officials be covering up for Kennedy? Well ... let's think about this. First, is there any precedence? Well, we do have that incident with Patrick Kennedy's father, Senator Ted, and his famous Chappaquiddick episode. There have been books written about the extent of the cover-up by the Edgartown Police after Mary Jo suffocated in Kennedy's car while he was resting in an Edgartown hotel room.

America's royal family .... exalted and protected. uke:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Wonder if he was drinking the same stuff Cheny had the day he made that famous shot. Of course he was drinking but he will get away with it.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyone want to bet that Cynthia McKenney doesn't jump on this. The white guy gets special treatment but the poor little black girl gets hammered. Looks like the Capital Hill police have some pretty good officers that are trying to do their job, but some real dummies in the higher up department.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Looks like there are lots of scandals in politics. How valid this site is, I am not sure, but they seem to pick on both sides.

http://www.realchange.org/

Wasn't it Oliver North that said, "a murderer will serve an average term of only 5 years, but a politician will serve an average term of 15. That should be switched around."


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> They're all a bunch of scallywags!


But if it would have been a Rep, they would have already been brought up on charges.
Instead the press(CNN) go after law makers smoking cigars and playing poker on a NO SMOKING floor of a hotel; because we all know that's much more news worthy. :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

He just announced he's checking himself into rehab....

Nice.

Ryan


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

He should take his Daddy with him :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

He needs to go to rehab and probably admit he was drinking others are already coming out saying he was drunk at a bar that night.

If thats true they should take away his drivers liscense really he should voluntarily surrender it, go to rehab and go on with his life hopefully something will be learned by him on this deal.

Recreational drug and/or alchohol use in any amount is always the road to problems, both health and family.

I feel sorry for the Kennedys
John F assasinated
Robert assassinated
John junior and family plane crash
I think one of the sisters died of cancer

Way more pain than any family should have to bear


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

There was another brother that disappeared on a bomber mission in WWII and of course the sister that became a living vegetable after a botched lobotomy was performed on orders from Joe senior. Do I feel sorry for them......... not one bit. When you live by constantly pushing to the edge, skirting or ignoring the law with power and money, and inventing your own rules of society that others are not allowed to live by, then I have no sympathy at all for them.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Gohon said:


> There was another brother that disappeared on a bomber mission in WWII and of course the sister that became a living vegetable after a botched lobotomy was performed on orders from Joe senior. Do I feel sorry for them......... not one bit. When you live by constantly pushing to the edge, skirting or ignoring the law with power and money, and inventing your own rules of society that others are not allowed to live by, then I have no sympathy at all for them.


Me either.......... I find it ironic that they made their wealth by breaking the law and then become lawmakers to retain their illgotten gains.
:eyeroll:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

If a Military Member would have done the same thing; they would be Court Marshaled! and put in jail and then discharged!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> So...you're saying people should be tried differently under the law for essentially the same crime, prescription drug abuse?


Was Rush driving under the influance? Is he being paid by the government? Much different in this case VS Rush. Nice try MT. uke:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> Still avoiding my question. If a man is caught intoxicated with heroin, should he be punished? Should another man shooting heroin in his house be punished any less???
> 
> Being a gov't employee has little to do with it. American citizens aren't immune to anything anymore than a politician. I don't see the difference, I just see the hypocritsy, and someone trying to defend it.
> 
> BTW, if I was MT, I wouldn't have this IP now would I?


If a drunk gets in a car and drives it endangering other lives is much different than a drunk setting in his living room watching a football game. And when your a PUBLIC SERVENT and a LAWMAKER you are under more public scrutiny than a private citizen, that isn't paid by the TAX PAYERS.

IP?........... Worried about your IP?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ABBK

First off lets ignore MT. I would say that if Rush and Kennedy are addicted to pain killers I feel the same about both of them. The big difference is just like his daddy. His daddy run home to let a girl drowned while he sobered up. This guy there is a 99 percent chance he was drunk also. He also run home, with the help of a crooked cop, so he could sober up.
It turns out that he has abused many drugs, first and foremost alcohol. He has not only abused pain killers, bug cocaine. This guy is a junky, a drunk, and a chip off the old block.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> Alcohol and prescription drugs are two different animals. Their abuse is on different terms. Rush is certainly under public scrunity. Your bias towards political groups other than your own is certainly clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your trying to say what Kennedy did was the same thing Rush did and your wrong MT, Was Rush endangering other peoples lives? I know your just tring to stir up **** here because, noone is that thick! I'm done here with you MT.uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Perhaps because older guys don't play with silly codes and think they are James Bond. ssssssssssss


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

In the first place we only have Kennedy's word that it was medication he was on. In the second place the stuff he was taking was not a pain killer drug. So the question has to be asked, what else did he take that he was addicted to, not to mention witnesses put him in a bar drinking that night. Third, Kennedy was admitted in 1996 to a rehab for cocaine addiction, that's a matter of record. Fourth, Kennedy has already had a altercation with a security guard at a airport so trouble is not new to him, that's a matter of record. Fifth, Kennedy has been in at least one automobile accident under the influence, that's a matter of record. Sixth, Kennedy was admitted for rehab just last December, that's a matter record. Seventh, yesterday while walking down the hall way on national television Kennedy said he had received no preferential treatment. He also stated that after getting in his car and driving for a spell he became confused and disoriented. Now today he claims he cannot even remember getting into his car and has no memory at all about the incident. How the hell do you un-remember everything you remembered just the day before. I don't believe a damn word he says.

Now as for Limbaugh........ Limbaugh was stalked, tagged and bagged by a DA that was on a witch hunt. One that apparently went sour or else there would have been no plea deal that expunges the record clean in 18 months. It's apples to oranges.

This is not about addiction to medication and the abuse of same. This is about nothing more than another abuse of the law by a Kennedy that thinks he is above the law.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT nice job pulling things out of context to try blur what was really said. I thought I would just post so people can look back and see the quotes you list in proper context. For example:


> > I would say that if Rush and Kennedy are addicted to pain killers I feel the same about both of them.
> 
> 
> The big difference is just like his daddy. His daddy run home to let a girl drowned while he sobered up. This guy there is a 99 percent chance he was drunk also. He also run home, with the help of a crooked cop, so he could sober up.
> It turns out that he has abused many drugs, first and foremost alcohol. He has not only abused pain killers, bug cocaine. This guy is a junky, a drunk, and a chip off the old block.


Your still the same kid trying to be an irritation. Why don't you take some time for that fly fishing week-end, and not sit here all week-end?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> BTW, if I was MT, I wouldn't have this IP now would I?


I'm sure Hughes net will ban you as quick as Comcast will 



You shouldn't keep stirring the fire... the embers will end up burning you in the a$$...

Ryan


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No they would drop you because you have been banned and will not leave. Because you are discourteous to people. You antagonize people. You are dishonest about your identity. You have used at least four names. After your ip was blocked you used proxy addresses for a while. Now you have a new provider. I think we can make a case of internet abuse. 
The same day MT PM ed me and called me a snake in the grass T3xxx PM ed #2 and called him a snake in the grass, and you think #2 is me. I know he forwarded the PM to me. The same day you sent me a snotty PM, March 21, you knew you were on your way out. T3 joined that day, what a surprise. There are dozens of other things that link MT, cubsvan49, dirty ******** backwards, and T3xxxx. Like I said before no older person plays with codes, only kids get into this imaginary spy game foolishness.
I noticed when you posted as T3 MT scolded you for the silly what's it called leek speech? That must be real entertaining arguing with yourself. But then if anyone can do that you can. 
Why don't you tell everyone on here what you think of North Dakota like you did in your last PM to me?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You must have some deep hatred burining inside you to suddenly lash out at a legit member of Nodak.


You better look again it says guest, just like it has for the past couple thousand posts under MT.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41
guest

Joined: 21 Mar 2006
Posts: 280
Location: Lansing, the fudge capital
Posted: Sat Apr 29, 2006 8:27 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Liberals are the gum that I scrape off the bottom of my boot.


I guess he changed his mind since this quote :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

T3, MT, who ever you are, you kind of remind me of the guy in the movie "Benchwarmers" that is afraid of the sun, but oneday emerges from the darkness and sees there is no need to be afraid. If you obviously dont like good old ND, boy your on the wrong site-hence the name :huh: Like Ben said, the coals will burn you sometime, it is just a matter of when

Ryan L.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> > Your still the same kid trying to be an irritation. Why don't you take some time for that fly fishing week-end, and not sit here all week-end?
> 
> 
> I live on a* goddamn *lake and a mile from a river. You flatter me.
> ...


I'm sure this kind of talk isn't permitted. I'm offended and some people here believe in GOD, so watch your mouth! :******:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

but he is from Alaska!!!!!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:eyeroll:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

your advice??? What is there to settle. You dissed us North Dakotans, now i am mad :******: :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I almost choked laughing reading that post.
> 
> Quote:
> From: T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41
> ...


No wrong PM's MT these are the ones I was talking about

This one from Cubsfan49 aka MT on April 30


> I also know that hillbilly was probably just a set up name, and I wouldn't doubt that it was you. You are indeed a snake in the grass plainsman.
> 
> And then this one to #2
> From: T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41
> ...


'We Know how cubsfan49 and skcender ytrid turned out don't we. One alias after another.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Lindberg9 said:


> but he is from Alaska!!!!!!!


Yea, most of us in Alaska believe in GOD.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think I feel tears coming.


----------

